# Lebensprognose.com



## kiwi (18 Oktober 2006)

hallo, 

ich (14) habe mich bei dieser Lebensprognose angemeldet und gestern habe ich erfahren das das 59,00 euro kosten soll... ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, weil ich nicht bereit bin das Geld zu zahlen. Deswegen suche ich mir hier Rat. Wenn ihr eine Lösung wisst oder wie auch immer schreib sie mir, oder soll ich dir E-mail einfach ignorieren ?

Würde mich sehr über ein Mail freu

[...]

gruß Nico

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Adele (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

Hallo kiwi

Zuerst mal bist Du mit 14 noch nicht voll geschäftsfähig, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Deine Eltern mit so einem Dienst einverstanden gewesen wären. MIt denen solltest Du auf jeden Fall mal zuerst reden und vielleicht gemeinsam mit ihnen zur Rechtsberatung der  
Verbraucherzentrale gehen.  

Ansonsten guckst Du hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42492&page=6


----------



## kiwi (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*



Adele schrieb:


> Hallo kiwi
> 
> Zuerst mal bist Du mit 14 noch nicht voll geschäftsfähig, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Deine Eltern mit so einem Dienst einverstanden gewesen wären. MIt denen solltest Du auf jeden Fall mal zuerst reden und vielleicht gemeinsam mit ihnen zur Rechtsberatung der
> Verbraucherzentrale gehen.
> ...


Danke... habe mich mit meinem Vater unterhalten und jetzt mal sehen was noch kommt...

gruß kiwi


----------



## tjaden2000 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

ich bin auch auf diese [...] reingefallen!:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: 
obwohl ich ,,dummerweise" schon bezahlt habe, kam gestern mit der post eine,,letzte zahlungserinnerung!"ich hoffe es ist wirklich die letzte!!!!!!!! und dann ab zur  verbraucherzentrale und zur polizei!!!!!!!!!!  solche firmen bringen die ganze schweiz in verruf!!!!! das hat dieses tapfere, kleine volk nicht verdient!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adele (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

Guckt mal, ihr Beiden. Rolf76 hat sich die Arbeit gemacht und reichlich rechtliches Info-Material gepostet:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## tjaden2000 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*



kiwi schrieb:


> Danke... habe mich mit meinem Vater unterhalten und jetzt mal sehen was noch kommt...
> 
> gruß kiwi



habe bei der ,,feinen firma" meine e-mail adresse löschen lassen! hoffentlich machen die das auch!


----------



## mappi (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*



kiwi schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich (14) habe mich bei dieser Lebensprognose angemeldet und gestern habe ich erfahren das das 59,00 euro kosten soll... ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, weil ich nicht bereit bin das Geld zu zahlen. Deswegen suche ich mir hier Rat. Wenn ihr eine Lösung wisst oder wie auch immer schreib sie mir, oder soll ich dir E-mail einfach ignorieren ?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

auf alle Fälle musst Du sofort einen Widerspruch einreichen, such Dir die Anschrift raus und sende dies per Einschreiben an die dubiose Gesellschaft. Wichtig ist, dass man reinschreibt, dass aus dem Teilenahmeschreiben nicht deutlich genug darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass es kostenplichtig ist. 

Dann müsste eigentllich Ruhe einkehren.

Gruß
mappi


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

Müssen muss hier niemand und Ratschläge ohne den nötigen Hintergrund helfen keinem.

Allgemeine Hinweise finden man bei den "Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos" sowie beim Studium der Erfahrungen anderer.

Ein Einschreiben liefert den Neppanbietern eine Postadresse und kostet eigenes Geld. Das sollte nur der tun, der das will.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*



mappi schrieb:


> auf alle Fälle musst Du sofort einen Widerspruch einreichen


Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass ein Widerspruch an eine in der Schweiz eingetragene Firma, deren Geschäfte anonym von Deutschland aus gesteuert werden überhaupt seinen Niederschlag findet. Da halte ich es doch lieber so > HIER <, das ist ohnehin der Schwesterverein.

Es ist immer das gleich Spiel: die User fallen auf das Angebot rein, geben ihre Daten an und bekommen eine Rechnung. Widersprüche laufen ins Leere und anstatt dessen kommt i. d. R. ein unseriöses Inkassounternehmen auf den Plan. Die versuchen zwei, drei Mal die Forderung beizutreiben und scheuen dann aber vor weiteren Schritten zurück, da der Bestand der Forderung sehr umstritten und das Prozessaufallrisiko Richtung 100% tendiert.


----------



## mappi (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Müssen muss hier niemand und Ratschläge ohne den nötigen Hintergrund helfen keinem.
> 
> Allgemeine Hinweise finden man bei den "Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos" sowie beim Studium der Erfahrungen anderer.
> 
> ...


Sorry.... man kann wenn man will, richtig man muss nicht. Aber ganz auf den Kopf bin ich auch nicht gefallen. Bei mir hat es funktioniert und das ist das was zählt.

Wollte nur meine Erfahrungen weiterleiten aber nicht hier zerpflückt werden.

:-(


----------



## coluche (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass ein Widerspruch an eine in der Schweiz eingetragene Firma, deren Geschäfte anonym von Deutschland aus gesteuert werden überhaupt seinen Niederschlag findet. Da halte ich es doch lieber so > HIER <, das ist ohnehin der Schwesterverein.



Stimme vollkommen zu.
Ich habe bei dem "Schwesterverein" rechtzeitig einen Widerruf geschickt. Per Mail, per Brief und schließlich auch per Einschreiben, weil es nie eine Reaktion von denen gab. Stattdessen flatterten die Mahnungen und schließlich die Inkassobriefe ins Haus. Ich habe mich sogar an die Verbraucherzentrale für 15 EUR gewendet, weil ich nicht mehr ruhig schlafen konnte.
War alles umsonst, hätte ich mir sparen können. 
Nach dem 2. Inkassobrief war Ruhe.

Aber daß man nicht rechtlich gegen die vorgehen kann verstehe ich nicht. ::roll:


----------



## Teleton (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Ich habe mich sogar an die Verbraucherzentrale für 15 EUR gewendet, weil ich nicht mehr ruhig schlafen konnte.
> War alles umsonst, hätte ich mir sparen können.


Wie, die konnten Dich nicht so beruhigen, dass Du wieder schlafen konntest?


----------



## coluche (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

Das mit dem nicht schlafen können war übertrieben :smile: 

Aber ich habe ziemlich viel Zeit und Nerven eingesetzt.

Viel zu viel für so eine [...]Bande _(damit der Admin keine Arbeit hat)_  

Aber ich habe immerhin was daraus gelernt...
Bei dem Lebensprognosetest bin ich nicht reingefallen, weil ich die AGB´s gelesen habe:supercool:


----------



## zivilversager01 (31 Oktober 2006)

hab da ma eine frage :bin auch auf diesen lebensprognose- nepp reingefallen.
habe aber bei diesen "kundendaten" eigentlichähh.. gar nichts eingegeben, also igendwelche zeichen als namen zb: Herr Gerzhes Cvfhkjlaü usw.
die einzige informatin die stimmt,war meine emailadresse, ist bei gmal, also ein freemailaccount ohne namentlich registrierung.
ausserdem habe ich diesen "test" von einem anderen rechner, also nicht von meiner ip aus gemacht.

soll ich denen überhaupt antworten, zb. bzgl. vertragsrücktritt usw. , oder am besten gar nichts machen, weil sie ja schlecht meine emailadr. pfänden können :-p 

danke im vorraus !


----------



## nicolewussler (2 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

Hey, und noch eine Dumme. Mich beschäftigt diese Sache so, dass ich  kaum noch schlafen kann. Ich weis zwar nachdem ich diese ganzen Kommentare hier gelesen habe, dass nichts passieren wird aber trotzdem mal regt sich nur auf. Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Rechnung die ich bekommen habe genauer angeschaut. Muss auf einer Rechnung nicht seit 2003 die Steuernummer angegeben sein und was heißt Internet Service AG handelt es sich hier um eine Aktiengesellschaft? Wo steht dann auf der Rechnung der Vorstand, Geschäftsführer etc. Und noch was auf meiner Rechnung steht Vorkasse. Ich weis garnicht was die wollen, wenn ich keine Vorkasse leiste brauchen die mir doch ihre Dienstleisung nicht zur Verfügung stellen. Und was ist mit der MwSt???? Kann mir einer hier Auskunft geben?????


----------



## Mica (2 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

So, hab da auch mal ne Frage.
Also wollte heute morgen auch diesen blöden Test machen, hatte mich auch schon angemeldet und diese Mail bekommen. Hab dann da auf den Link geklickt und wurde halt weitergeleitet. Dann sollte ich halt meine Körpergröße und mein Gewicht eingeben... hab ich auch gemacht, bis ich dann unten irgendwas mit 59,- € gelesen habe, hab mir dann die AGB`s durchgelesen und den Test nicht weiter gemacht (also war nur auf dieser ersten Seite) ...

Dann wollte ich per mail einen Widerruf mailen, kam aber nicht an, keine Ahnung, die mail-adresse gibts anscheinend gar nicht (jedenfalls hab ich ne fehlermeldung bekommen). 

Stellen die mir jetzt trotzdem die 59,- € in Rechnung oder wie ??? Weiß da jemand was?? Über Antwort wäre ich erfreut!

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Wembley (2 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*



nicolewussler]Hey schrieb:


> Stellen die mir jetzt trotzdem die 59,- € in Rechnung oder wie ??? Weiß da jemand was?? Über Antwort wäre ich erfreut!


Lässt sich von hier aus schwer sagen. Wenn keine Rechnung kommen sollte, ist eh alles klar und wenn doch, gilt auch "Don't panic", wie du anhand der Postings und Links (blaue Schrift) erkennen kannst.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Mica (2 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

Aber soll ich jetzt trotzdem einen widerruf schreiben, per post?? oder erst mal abwarten?? ich mein 14 tage gehen schnell um. kann ich mich da eigentlich irgendwie wieder abmelden? ich hab da nämlich nichts gefunden... naja mal schaun


----------



## mya (2 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*



mappi schrieb:


> Sorry.... man kann wenn man will, richtig man muss nicht. Aber ganz auf den Kopf bin ich auch nicht gefallen. Bei mir hat es funktioniert und das ist das was zählt.
> 
> :-(


was soll ich machen? wusste nichts vom zahlen, habe auch keine Lebensprognose gemacht war nur auf der Seite und habe zwar meine Daten angegeben, aber ich sehe es nicht ein zu zahlen, habe gerade die Rechnung per e-mail geschickt bekommen. Und gesagt das ich nicht zahlen werde, und ich sonst rechtliche Schritte einleiten werde!


----------



## Lilly_White (9 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

Ich(17) habe genau das selbe gemacht...

Aber ich trau mich nicht, meinen Eltern davon zu erzählen. Was soll ich denn dann machen? Manche sagen ja, es würde nach der zweiten Mahnung aufhören, aber kann man sich da sicher sein? Kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit diesen "Grundlagen zu Bindung an Online Abos" damit kann ich nichts anfangen... nicht wirklich zumindest. Sagt ihr mir mal wie eine Schülerin so eine Wiederrufung schreiben soll?



Des weiteren ist mir noch was aufgefallen. Falls das schon bekannt ist, entschuldige ich mich, aber..
kann es sein das diese Lebensprognose.com Firma da, auch von der Xentria AG ist?

Da steht zwar ein anderer Name, die Adresse ist allerdings gleich!

Internet Service AG
Boesch 63
6331 Huenenberg
Schweiz

und in einem anderen Tread hab ich die Adresse gesehn

xentria AG
Boesch 63
6331 Huenenberg
Schweiz




Unverkennbar das selbe..

Sagt mal.. dürfen die das eigentlich? Also.. die selbe Firma unter 2 Namen?


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

Die sind ganz offizell am 17.08.2006 umbenannt worden, das steht so im schweizer Handelsregister.


----------



## Lilly_White (9 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

Okay... auch ein Weg, um sich aus dem Schlamasel zu ziehen


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*



mya schrieb:


> wusste nichts vom zahlen, habe auch keine Lebensprognose gemacht war nur auf der Seite und habe zwar meine Daten angegeben, aber ich sehe es nicht ein zu zahlen...


Der Trick ist ganz einfach. Um dir das mal zu veranschaulichen beachte bitte die drei angehangenen Bilder. Beim einem dzt. üblichen 17"Bildschirm erscheint das Fenster ohne die letzte Zeile. Um die zu sehen, hättest du nach unten scrollen müssen (siehe den Scrolbalken am rechten Bildrand). Man tut sich schwer zu behaupten, der Preis wäre gar nicht angezeigt worden - der ist da, nur mMn nicht deutlich genug dargestellt, wie es das BGB erfordert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2006)

*AW: Lebensprognose.com*

Neulich erzählte mal jemand von so 'nem Dialerprozess, bei dem so'n Anwalt so'ne Seite zeigte und meinte "Hier sehen sie doch, dass da der Preis steht". Der Richter fragte "wo??? ach da!" und der Saal lachte.
(Dies ist eine Anekdote, ich war nicht dabei)

_Thread geschlossen, zwei Threads zum selben Thema macht keinen   Sinn  
hier geht es weiter  modinfo 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42492_


----------

